# Junior Clock - Battery Change



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have a question for you. 
I have a smaller loft, and and am getting started in racing pigeons. I've found a mentor in the local race club, and I've accumulated some nice birds and am working on getting some equipment lined up to proceed. I found another racer, that is getting out of the business and I was going to pick up a basket or two from him and various other odds and ends. 

However, he had a new Junior Clock that he said he purchased for 400 bucks and loaned to a friend who used it for a season. (Described it as a lever, and had a screen...) That friend used it for a season, and then the battery died. I don't know anything as far as the model number or anything, other then the clock somewhat digital. (When I was speaking with the guy, he didn't have it infront of him) He said he checked all over and basically, said that no one could change the battery, and it had to be sent back to Belgium??

That in order for the battery to be changed, you needed a "code" or something for the clock? 

I've been lurking on here for a while, and figured if anyone knew about this, you guys would. I told him I'd do some research and if it wasn't too much to get the battery changed that I'd think about buying the clock at a good deal. 

Thanks!

John


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Here is a contact # for Combs Timer Shop. 817-594-5040. They can probably help you.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

akbird said:


> Here is a contact # for Combs Timer Shop. 817-594-5040. They can probably help you.


Thank you very much. I appreciate it!

John


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Make sure its compatible with your club!


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> Make sure its compatible with your club!


That's a very good point... Thanks for that heads up!


----------



## fhanther (Dec 14, 2008)

*combs timer*

the number for combs is disconnected do you have another number


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Our club uses Unikon clocks, and when our battery goes dead we have to send it to Deiss Electronics. The battery replacement usually cost around $150 for us.


----------

